# What are you being for Halloween?



## Charizard Morph (Oct 29, 2008)

So, what awsome/insane/wierd/frightening/freindly thing are you going to be for halloween? Are you making it or buying it? Tell!!!!!!!

I'm being a pirate!!
I made my costume, sort of. I bought the hoop erings, i got one of those puffy shirts (they're really comfortable! Who knew?) and I bought one of those triangle hat things. I'm wearing a pair on gauchos, and i already have a fake gun and sword.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 29, 2008)

A Dratini!
I made my costume, and it is awesome possum~


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 29, 2008)

Drunk.

Costume-wise, I have no idea D: I'm bum at costumes. However, I believe that Rhianna is going to somehow coerce me into letting her use make-up so I guess she has some sort of plan... yeep~!


----------



## spaekle (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a cheap $5 frog mask and I guess I'll wear that. Although I'll look pretty half-assed next to V, Jack the Ripper, and possibly a drag queen.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 30, 2008)

This chick.

:D


----------



## Zeph (Oct 30, 2008)

Me.

No, seriously. I'm not dressing up, there's no time to arrange a costume. I'm scary enough anyway _without_ dressing up.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 30, 2008)

COME ON MY CHUMS TO THE ETERNAL DEPTHS OF HELL!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2008)

Someone who's stuck inside doing homework :(


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 30, 2008)

Probably Death or a vampire. Suits me.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 30, 2008)

mumei_tensai said:


> A Dratini!
> I made my costume, and it is awesome possum~


You ARE going to show us with a picture, right? Or, at least, me. I wish I had an original costume, but I don't really have the time.


----------



## Flora (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm gonna be a Greek Goddess. (*prepares for shouts of joy*)

Not sure which one.  The costume didn't say.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 30, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I'm gonna be a Greek Goddess. (*prepares for shouts of joy*)
> 
> Not sure which one.  The costume didn't say.


*Shout of joy*

What does the costume look like? I may be able to identify for you.


----------



## Flora (Oct 30, 2008)

It's...graah, I don't knooooow.

Cause I'm at school waiting for the evil bus...

Speaking of school, celebrations in WEARETHECHAMPIONSville (you Americans probably know what I'm talking about) are practically emptying the school tomorrow. :D


----------



## Fredie (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going to be this strange man...


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not going trick or treating, but I might wear one of those wizard hats if I end up going to Quantum of Solace or a disco.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't like Haloween.
My cat died then in 2004 :(

When I used to dress up, I was a ghost. Just a sheet over my head with holes in it.


----------



## xkze (Oct 30, 2008)

bored and lonely


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 30, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> It's...graah, I don't knooooow.
> 
> Cause I'm at school waiting for the evil bus...
> 
> Speaking of school, celebrations in WEARETHECHAMPIONSville (you Americans probably know what I'm talking about) are practically emptying the school tomorrow. :D


If you bought a premade costume, odds are that it's Athena. (She'd have a helmet and sort of regal robe). A long, pretty dress-ish robe, possibly a blond wig; that'd mean Aphrodite.

Hmm. Anyway, I'm going to be some sort of vampire or such. Generic, but it suits my looks.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 31, 2008)

I GONNBEE A ZOMBIE!!! SCAERY!!! RAWR~

And I'm throwing the whole thing together too. 

Using red food coloring. :3


----------



## Alexi (Oct 31, 2008)

Persephone. :3 I has costume, including pomegranets. And pomegranet juice (for a school party). 

...Why? Because I can. >:3


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 31, 2008)

Ness.

I'm already so unpopular I can't go any lower XD


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 31, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Persephone. :3 I has costume, including pomegranets. And pomegranet juice (for a school party).
> 
> ...Why? Because I can. >:3


Awesome costume! ;D Post pictures.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 31, 2008)

Kamineko, the biting cat, from Azumanga Daioh. I have the hat, so all I have to do is wear lots of grey. 

I don't normally do much for Halloween (still buzzed about my birthday XD), but our fencing club is having this big... thing, so I figured I'd make an effort~


----------



## PichuK (Oct 31, 2008)

a girl sitting at a computer reading tcodf


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 31, 2008)

Magenta from Rocky Horror. My boyfriend is awesome enough to go as Frank N. Furter (80$ corset, D:).


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Magenta from Rocky Horror. My boyfriend is awesome enough to go as Frank N. Furter (80$ corset, D:).





			
				Pete said:
			
		

> I did a lot of stupid things in college, Shaun. I dressed up as Frank N. Furter. I drank Snakebite and Black. I slept with a fat girl.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know if my friends are doing anything for it, but if they are I'll just throw on a mask and go :)


----------



## Espeon (Oct 31, 2008)

I've never dressed up for Halloween. Never will, really.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog. My face is terrifying enough for anyone.

...wht, seriously? Oh, right. An vampire, to a thing my mum's doing at her pub.


----------



## Silversnow (Oct 31, 2008)

Probably a ninja.  Dress in black and carry a sword.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Silversnow said:


> Probably a ninja.  Dress in black and carry a sword.


Shuriken or nunchucks would be a tad more ninja-y. =3


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Shuriken or nunchucks would be a tad more ninja-y. =3


Ninjas can have swords, since when can't they?


----------



## Flora (Oct 31, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Persephone. :3 I has costume, including pomegranets. And pomegranet juice (for a school party).
> 
> ...Why? Because I can. >:3


YAY.

Oh, the costume doesn't have a helmet.  So no Athena for me. D:

My sister's being Nessarose (the Wicked Witch of the East).  And her friend's being Elphaba. ^^ *waits for Dannichu to approve*


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 31, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> My sister's being Nessarose (the Wicked Witch of the East).  And her friend's being Elphaba. ^^ *waits for Dannichu to approve*


I'm not Dannichu but... MASS APPROVAL :D


----------



## Scout (Nov 1, 2008)

I would be a boy with a white t-shirt and blue jeans. You know, the style I wear everyday.

Though my parents yelled at me saying I would get shot or that I'm too old.
I feel like if I defied and went anyways, I would get shot by my dad. 

Aaaah, such laaaaame ass parents. XD


----------



## Flora (Nov 1, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I'm not Dannichu but... MASS APPROVAL :D


VERY MASS APPROVAL.

She made a shoebox into a mini house and wore it on her head. :D


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 1, 2008)

Isa vampire

Isa threw it together in ten-twenty minutes

Next year, I shall be...



DARKRAI!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 1, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> My sister's being Nessarose (the Wicked Witch of the East).  And her friend's being Elphaba. ^^ *waits for Dannichu to approve*


ALSO MASS APPROVAL 8D

But anyway, my costume went over EXTREMELY well. See the other thread for details 8]


----------



## Alexi (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, so, here's the dillio:

I was Persephone to school today, breaking all sorts of dress codes. I then went home, took off the costume and chilled. Then I decided to go Trick-or-Treating for a bit, but I didn't want to get back in that tight dress and possibly scare some kids and cause permanant damage. Sooo...I slipped on my Sweeney Todd shirt, which has a razor on the left arm (annoyingly - Todd is right handed, dammit!) and some black slacks and wandered the streets singing the theme to Sweeney Todd! It was fun. XD 

So, in summery: 

School: Persephone
T-or-T: Sweeney Todd


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 1, 2008)

I was Hello, Nurse or just a plain Nurse.

I got lots of candy and a slushee. :0


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 1, 2008)

Alexi, that's sounds awesome. :3 Oh yeah, and enjoy your Samhain.


... said:


> I was Hello, Nurse or just a plain Nurse.
> 
> I got lots of candy and a slushee. :0


From Animaniacs? Awesome. x3


----------



## Lili (Nov 1, 2008)

I was some Gothic chick, but I first thought about going as a bat, a Mew, an Eevee, or Freddie Mercury. The gothic person worked out better.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha, oh, that was the best Halloween _ever._ X3 
I was a moron and forgot to bring the camera when we went out, but us three were the best ones there anyway (except maybe for the Transformers X3): Kamineko (me), House (Jemma) and Elphaba (Ruth). See?

Good times, indeed :D


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 1, 2008)

I was a Pikagirl |D  It was awesome.  I had cute pigtails for ears (my hair is blond with black tips, hehe), a tail made of felt, a lil nose and red cheeks with facepaint, a yellow shirt that said 'Chu on This' (I'm lame), a miniskirt, rainbow toesocks, and boots. Woooo.

And moony was a Munchlax so we watched xD


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Pictures, _now_.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be getting some soon |D moony's gramma took some of us, and we might get more tonight (late Halloween party |D)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 1, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Ninjas can have swords, since when can't they?


I didn't say they couldn't have swords. I just said nunchucks or shuriken would be more ninja-like.

Anyway, my vampire costume went great =) I very nearly won the fancy dress competition, along with someone else, but the prize was alcohol so I couldn't win it. And even if I could I wouldn't drink it if you paid me =D


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't go but I dressed up as myself. But it was fairly boring even though _I_ would've been scared if I had seen myself dressed up like that.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 1, 2008)

I dressed thrice actually.

During the Halloween Party on the 29th, I was a drag queen, wearing those fluffy skirt things and jelly inside a frilly bra(EUGH). A convincing one, apparently. Some guy groped me and didn't know I was a guy. It was fun, but never again.

Then yesterday(Halloween), I was Dimebag Darrel. Complete with red goatee, messy hair, army shorts and random band shirt. And a Razorback that I borrowed from a good friend.

And today I was an Unknown; I wore a bonnet which stretched over my face, a back trench coat with a hood, my black school slacks, boots and a plain black shirt. Aww yeah.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 1, 2008)

So, ideas for next year? This is my idea for next year



Icalasari  said:


> I plan to dress up as Darkrai and go to a party if there is one
> 
> Plans so far for making the costume:
> 
> ...


Only problem with donation is convincing my parents that it is a good idea. If I can't, well, then I will use my own money then get the donations after my b-day (18 is such a magical number) to replace the money used, saving it for the next costume, and then, of course, sell it off to the highest bidder and donate the money after I use the costume once for a party (allowing ample chances to take pictures)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 1, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Idea for Darkrai costume


I really do like this idea. One thing I should tell you beforehand is that Darkrai only has one aye. The one on the right [It's left] to be precise.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 1, 2008)

Kai said:


> I really do like this idea. One thing I should tell you beforehand is that Darkrai only has one aye. The one on the right [It's left] to be precise.


No, I am sure it has two eyes. One is obscured by the white hair most of the time, however


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 1, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> No, I am sure it has two eyes. One is obscured by the white hair most of the time, however


I refer to this as smoke. But if it is covered, then you only really need to do one.



			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> It has a small black head with a white substance erupting from its head covering one of its bright blue eyes


Yeah, it does have two.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 1, 2008)

Kai said:


> I refer to this as smoke. But if it is covered, then you only really need to do one.


True, but considering the veil/eye combination is going to impair visibility as it is, I think it would be better to leave both eyes on, so that the costume wearer, whether they are myself or someone else, can see a bit better


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

I was a Heavenly Devil. Someone asked me if I had already gone to their house, so there was another one lurking around...


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I dressed thrice actually.
> 
> During the Halloween Party on the 29th, I was a drag queen, wearing those fluffy skirt things and jelly inside a frilly bra(EUGH). A convincing one, apparently. Some guy groped me and didn't know I was a guy. It was fun, but never again.
> 
> ...


xD Those all sound so awesome! Pics? Especially of the Drag Queen one.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know how, but I ended up going as Arsène Lupin.


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

I stayed in but went as a Pokemon Ranger.

Looked Okay, not my best, last year I went as Ness, year before that went as Olimar which was a failure


*I mean a Registeel with an Olimar costume on does't work.*


----------



## Amaguq (Nov 3, 2008)

I was Death. It was quite fun. I had gloves on with glow-in-the-dark bones on them, and I carried around a sword that I used to cut open kid's bags and spill all over the ground! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!
I really am just kidding


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 3, 2008)

I ended up going as a vampire.
WITH NO FANGS.
Apperently, in the mirror, i figured out that the face powder ended up in my hair, so's I gathered up an old cane and went as an _old_ vampire.
The Halloween god punished me with flyers and a fish.DX


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Urgj, I saw some pictures from Halloween recently o.o If it were possible I look _worse_ as a vampire than I do normal. T^T


----------

